# Union Protests In Ohio



## ALC Rail Writer (Feb 23, 2011)

This has very little to do with rail, but I saw BLET out in force in Wisconsin and at a protest against Ohio Senate Bill 5 in Canton, mom and I discussed with the local media our dislike of Kasich. Since the rally was officially against Senate Bill 5 the press didn't give much attention to the other issues we protested, but I distributed over 200 flyers about the 3C corridor and natural gas 'fracking'.

RailMom Susan in the Canton Repository:



> Susan Miller, 56, of Canton, an unemployed graphics artist, said, “Once that union pressure goes away, the at-will employees have no chance of getting fair representation in the workplace.”


The rest from the Rep

Me in the Akron Beacon Journal:



> ''He's wrong on every fracking issue,'' said a sign worn by Kent State University student Micah Miller, 22, of Canton. The sign referred to the governor's support of a controversial natural gas drilling practice called fracking.
> The McKinley High School graduate saw several of his former teachers at the gathering. He said the governor is wrong to back Senate Bill 5.
> 
> ''I remember him saying he wouldn't negotiate with anyone unless they made something,'' Miller said. ''Teachers make the best thing of all: They make educated citizens.''


The rest from the Akron Beacon Journal


----------



## Ryan (Feb 23, 2011)

Bravo, sir.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Feb 23, 2011)

Bravo indeed!

It takes courage and motivation to stand up and fight for what you believe in.

This is especially true in an era where equal weight is given to both reason _and_ madness.

Well done!


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Feb 23, 2011)

Good for you, Micah. It is important to stand up for what you believe in. My respect for you is raised immeasurably. Too many people confuse talk with action. It takes a man to stand up and speak out for what you believe in, rather than just b-ing & m-ing about it on an internet forum like some people on here I could name, but won't.

Without getting too far into the issue, not only do I agree with your actions in perpetuating your cause (which I would so, whether I agreed with your cause or not), but I agree completely that the unilateral way certain political mollusks have been trying to force "spending reform measures" on various groups is completely unacceptable.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Feb 24, 2011)

I don't know if anybody else get it too, but the banner at the top of the page is "Stand With Walker" part of an anti-union campaign. I hope they are paying to show that on this website....


----------

